# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pap3a en cin3

## yvonne69

hoi,

ik ben yvonne en net 41 heb al anderhalf jaar afwijkend uitstrijkje.
Eerst 2 na half jaar weer 2 en nu 3a.
Heb al biopt gehad en ook lis en morgen moet ik weer naar gynacoloog om nog verder behandeling want zat nu in cin3 was eerst 2.
Ben best nu gespannen want weet dat ze verder me gaan behandelen heb iemand hier ervaring mee.

groetjes yvonne

----------


## jacky60

> hoi,
> 
> ik ben yvonne en net 41 heb al anderhalf jaar afwijkend uitstrijkje.
> Eerst 2 na half jaar weer 2 en nu 3a.
> Heb al biopt gehad en ook lis en morgen moet ik weer naar gynacoloog om nog verder behandeling want zat nu in cin3 was eerst 2.
> Ben best nu gespannen want weet dat ze verder me gaan behandelen heb iemand hier ervaring mee.
> 
> groetjes yvonne


hoi yvonne,

hoe gaat het nu met je?? heb je nog meer behandelingen gehad??

Ik heb cin3 en ais en een conisatie achter de rug en het heeft een enorme indruk op me gemaakt. vind dat je op geestelijk vlak een beetje in de steek gelaten wordt door de artsen.

groetjes van jacky

----------

